# Free Samples and Coupons-Cockatiel food: Good news in a rough economy



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been doing my research on food, for my tiels and came up with some exciting opportunities for "free" goodies. Evidently, the manufacturers are giving out free coupons and multiple samples of our tiels favorite foods and treats. Here is some contact info. if you want to give it a try!

Harrison's contact: http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/contact-us.asp
Website: http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/index.html

Lafeber email address: [email protected]
Website: http://www.lafeber.com/default.aspx
Cannot find a specific place to ask for a sample.
Request catalog here: http://www.lafeber.com/CatalogRequest/default.aspx

Roudybush contact: http://www.roudybush.com/index.cfm?f...edback.contact
Website: http://www.roudybush.com/

Also you could try Goldenfeast. I think their email is [email protected].
You would need to google the manufacturers site.

Good luck! And let me know if you get your goodies!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

About a month ago I got a nice box of samples from Lafeber. There were several pkg. of nutriberries, avicakes and several other treats. When you request sample from customer service they will ask how many birds and what types.

I'm not sure if Roudybush is still doing samples or not. Years ago I ask for a sample of handfeeding formula and they sent me a full bag.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

That's awesome. I wish I could find companies to send samples to me. I have spent a small fortune buying different pellets to try my tiels with. Alot goes to waste. Unfortunately I have to buy full size bags.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oooo I love samples, I tried to get a goldenfeast sample before but they said they don't do it anymore  and gave me a coupon for a dollar or so off.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am in the UK so have emailed Harrisons over here to see if they provide samples to UK residents. I will let you all know what they say  I cant find any other manufacturer over here, but if anyone this side of the pond knows of one, please let me know


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just to let you know, I contacted harrisons UK and they are sending me some samples


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I'll be recieving some samples from Harrisons and Lafeber. I just mailed them about some today.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I just got my roudybush samples today. They sent me 3 8 ounce bags of their maintenance formula. One bag of minis, one of crumbles, and one of nibbles.
Had Buttercup and Kisses try the crumbles, but they didn't seem to have a liking towards it.. I think they were more interested in my apple and peanut butter instead. I will try again haha.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I asked for some free samples...hope I get something in the mail


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

can Free pellets really help your economy?


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I just emailed Harrisons in the UK
http://www.hbf-uk.co.uk/

I hope I get some samples as Billy has only ever eaten seed mixes from the pet shop.

Sar


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

keivan said:


> can Free pellets really help your economy?


I doubt it, but I'm satisfied after that tasty lolburger!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I sent out emails to Roudybush and Harrison's last week, and just received a package of pellets from each today. Roudybush sent a whole pound of food in two sizes, and Harrison's sent two small trial packs of organic food. I can't wait to see how Machi likes them.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I emailed Harrison's in the UK and got two little pouches of food too.

I'm waiting until Ernie the budgie moves in then they can both try it together.

At least we get a chance to try it for free, never a bad thing.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Both Harrison's and Lafeber confirmed today that they would be sending me samples.  Roudybush has not yet confirmed so I don't know if that means they will just send me the samples or not---I guess I will find out soon! For you other Canadians, the email address to use to contact Harrison's is [email protected]. Good luck! And thanks for the tip!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

It's very hard to get samples here in Aus - because most companies are from overseas - they can't just send us samples because of strict postal regulations. It's rotten. We don't get all your yummy sounding nutriberries or avicakes etc...

However Vetafarm will send samples for Aussies looking for samples, I'd like to know if anyone else has managed to get samples from other companies in Aus.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I recived 3 small trial sizes of food from Harrison's,but from Lafeber..just pamphlets..I do like reading material though  My birds tried Lafeber before& liked it,their 1st time trying Harrison's...all 3 tried it,& ate it.That's good news for me,..now I know I can purchase it without it going to waste! <3 Always a bonus when on a tight budget..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> from Lafeber..just pamphlets.


Wow, I guess Lafeber doesn't do international very well. They're really lavish with free samples in the US.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Wow, I guess Lafeber doesn't do international very well. They're really lavish with free samples in the US.


Awws...all I got was pamphlets& an order form


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> Awws...all I got was pamphlets& an order form


Really? Now I'm confused  because Lafeber emailed me back and said specifically that they will be sending me free samples! And I am also in Canada so it's no different from you. Does that mean they lied or you were unlucky enough to have talked to someone who just decided not to send you any?  Why don't you try emailing them again and ask for samples, and maybe this time you will actually get someone who will be willing to send them to you. You know how sometimes it all depends on who you talk to! I will let you know once I receive samples from them---I am still waiting but they did promise to send them.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Annie said:


> Really? Now I'm confused  because Lafeber emailed me back and said specifically that they will be sending me free samples! And I am also in Canada so it's no different from you. Does that mean they lied or you were unlucky enough to have talked to someone who just decided not to send you any?  Why don't you try emailing them again and ask for samples, and maybe this time you will actually get someone who will be willing to send them to you. You know how sometimes it all depends on who you talk to! I will let you know once I receive samples from them---I am still waiting but they did promise to send them.


They told me samples as well...& not one little pouch of anything 
I was also hoping they'd still send something,but I don't know why they'd send pamphlets seperate than samples...let me know if you receive any goodies..if you do,i'll write them back.
I got the pamphlets rather quickly though...I'll still keep an eye on my mailbox for samples...just in case..


----------



## verean (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's what i got. 
Over 5 pounds total and more then 8 bags.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

are they the samples?


----------



## verean (Nov 7, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> are they the samples?


Yes they are.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

just sent them an email so i hope i should recieve some


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

verean said:


> Here's what i got.
> Over 5 pounds total and more then 8 bags.


Whaaaaa.......whaaaaat da....... they sent you all THAT?????  And I still have not received zilch, not from Harrison's, not from Lafeber's (both of whom promised they would send me samples and that was a week ago <_<)....they are from Roudybush right? How did you make your request? I went to their site and requested samples from the "contact us" page but have not heard from them. Tell us how you did it so we can all get some too!!! :yes:


----------



## verean (Nov 7, 2010)

That is Roudybush and a few other companies.
Just go to the contact us then in Subject: Put "Samples"
And tell them what u want for which bird and then they will reply.
Oh, those pics didn't include Harrisons, which arrived right now.
They sent three bags of high potency fine.


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Where are you from? Wondering if they'll be that generous to a Canadian...lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

verean said:


> That is Roudybush and a few other companies.
> Just go to the contact us then in Subject: Put "Samples"
> And tell them what u want for which bird and then they will reply.
> Oh, those pics didn't include Harrisons, which arrived right now.
> They sent three bags of high potency fine.


Okay I am doing that RIGHT NOW!!! So unfair... I wanna freebies too...if they still won't send me anything then I will task you to get some for me then send them to me!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Harrisons sent me an email saying In order to make Harrison's readily available to customers throughout the world, we have partnered with various distributors in other countries. One of these distributors is in the United Kingdom. We ask that you contact them so that you may inquire about free samples or purchasing Harrison's Bird Foods directly through the distributor
www.meadowsanimalhealthcare.co.uk
for people in the uk


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked my email today after emailing Lafeber back,here's what I got..

_Hi Melissa,Yes, I show we sent you samples on the 10th. I'm sorry they haven't arrived yet, let me know if you don't receive them in the next few days.thank you,Kristy Lafeber Co_

NOW i'm pretty excited!!!


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Lafeber and Harrison's are sending me some. Goldenfeast said they no longer do them. I also sent an e-mail to Roudybush and Zupreem but haven't heard back yet. This is awesome! Great idea!


----------



## azuresora (Nov 20, 2010)

I emailed Harrison, Lafeber, and Roudybush yesterday. Only Harrison replied to my email and shipped the sampling package today. o.o;


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, I also got 3 sample-size packages of Harrisons' High Potency Fine and just last night I got a package from Lafeber's with samples of a whole bunch of things like nutriberries, nutrimeals, avicakes, and a whole lot of other things. Although they were only trial-size and although I waited about 2 weeks, I really appreciate the fact that they gave me so many different things and paying for the postage and all.  I will be sending them nice thank-you cards.  I have sent Roudybush 2 messages from their Website but have not received any kind of reply. It seems like Verean is the only one who succeeded in getting samples from them! Maybe I should send them a 3rd message to say "you no longer have to send me any samples because I have decided to purchase from only Harrison's and Lafeber because they actually sent me samples"! Haw haw haw, revenge is sweeeeeet......:lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im still waiting for mine but i aint had any post since last Thursday due to the snow


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Im still waiting for mine but i aint had any post since last Thursday due to the snow


I don't know how good they are with you being in the UK but with me being in Canada, they emailed me to confirm they would be sending me the samples on Nov. 15 and I finally got them on Monday (Nov. 29) so it did take awhile, but I don't mind and am very grateful that they did it and paid for postage and everything. Just to confirm, the email address for Lafeber's is 

[email protected]

Good luck! :thumbu:

Annie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Here what i got*










*Samples*


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

You only got pamphlets and a folder from Lafeber's but no samples? I got the folder and pamphlets like what you got but a whole bunch of samples of different things also. You should contact Lafeber's again and demand the samples!  And I noticed you also got the High Potency Superfine along with the High Potency Fine from Harrison's (I only got 3 trial-size packages of the High Potency Fine). It's funny how everyone gets different things! I guess it all depends on who responds to your email and if you want specific things then you should specify. Maybe now I should email Harrison's again and specifically ask for a sample of the High Potency Superfine? 




lperry82 said:


> *Here what i got*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv emailed them and asked for samples


----------



## azuresora (Nov 20, 2010)

I just called roudybush after two days without any response. They told me that they already sent in my sample. They didn't send any confirmation though.

Lafeber also replied and waiting to ship the sampling. Harrison already sent the package.

I emailed prettybird and goldenfeast and they said they dont do sampling anymore.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

After emailing Roudybush for the THIRD time, I finally got back a response, probably because my last email to them was somewhat cheeky  in which I expressed my dissatisfaction, not because they didn't send me samples but because my first 2 emails were completely ignored and I wasn't even given a yay or a nay. Anyhow, someone finally emailed back and said that they don't send samples to Cananda. So that was the end of that. Oh well.


----------



## TiffKris (Nov 29, 2010)

I got a small sample from Eco, but Laf's sent me a ton of stuff! They UPS'ed a package that I got last night, full of Nutri Berries, fruity meal bars, a kit to make your own treats, and a few other things!Thanks for the links, Chicken thanks you!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

TiffKris said:


> I got a small sample from Eco, but Laf's sent me a ton of stuff! They UPS'ed a package that I got last night, full of Nutri Berries, fruity meal bars, a kit to make your own treats, and a few other things!Thanks for the links, Chicken thanks you!



Seems everybody is getting loads i only got 2 little samples
think i should of said i have over 20 birds lol


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't been on in a long while (I'm sorry) :blush: But wanted to update...I got my samples awhile back too from Lafeber.They were quite generous,I was pleased!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> I haven't been on in a long while (I'm sorry) :blush: But wanted to update...I got my samples awhile back too from Lafeber.They were quite generous,I was pleased!


Hmmmm i might email them again


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Hmmmm i might email them again


Yeah I agree. You should totally go after them for more stuff. Obviously, it depends on who you get. You must have gotten a lazy person who just grabbed whatever was lying around instead of sending you the standard samples package. And yeah, I agree that you should tell them you're a professional breeder and have several dozen birds and you're considering having your entire flock put on Lafeber's . You'll probably get a royal shipment by courier with a letter from the president himself.  Nah, just kidding, I believe one should always be honest. But definitely try again. Good luck!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, just checked this thread its amazing what a little free food will do! So glad that many of you have gotten your free samples. For those that haven't received any I say keep trying. Woo hoo!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i got 2 of each this time
this is the pic i done last time
*Samples*









*I told them i had an avairy too *


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

That's all I got from Harrisons as well, 2 little sachets.
I suppose they want us to try their stuff then buy it, not get so much free we don't need any for ages.
Although it would have been helpful to have had enough pellets to give me a chance to convert the little terrors. Once I run out of freebies I don't really want to buy any unless they are properly eating it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea me too


----------

